# The most efficient way to listen to Japanese language



## stella1192

New day new questions... Today I want to say
"I think that the most efficient way (that has an impact on me) of listening to Japanese language is by watching TV programmes.
In this way, sometimes even involuntarily, by watching TV programme you can learn things like everyday expressions and useful vocabulary"
一番効果的な日本を聞く仕方はテレビ番組を通してだと思います。
このように、時々思わずさえ (I know this is wrong)、テレビ番組を見る通して日常生活の表現を覚えたり便利な単語を取ったりできます。

How are they?


mod note: capitalisation


----------



## 810senior

Correction:
一番効果的な*日本語*の*リスニング方法*はテレビ番組*を見ること*だと思います。
このように、時々*思いがけなく*、テレビ番組*を通して*、日常生活の表現や便利な単語を*覚えることが*できます。 (or このように、時おり、テレビ番組から日常生活の表現や便利な単語を思いがけなく覚えることができたりします。)


----------



## stella1192

That was extremely fast, thank you!
About that 思いがけなく is it a verbal form to say things that happen involuntarily? Because I remember that there was an adverb that meant involuntarily too, but I wouldn't know how to use it!

mod note: capitalisation, standard language


----------



## 810senior

思わずさえ doesn't make sense. If for 思わず it means unintentionally or involuntarily(out of one's intention) as you used it at the sentence.


----------



## kamot

We use 思いがけず/思いがけなく in case that we didn't expect something beforehand.
(I think 思いがけず is more natural than 思いがけなく.)

If "sometimes even involuntarily" modifies "learn", 思いがけず/思いがけなく is okay.

If you intend to modify "watching tv" by "sometimes even involuntarily", we don't use 思いがけず/思いがけなく, since it is strange not to expect _your_ own action(watching tv). In this case, you can use 無意識に, which means "unconsciously".
無意識にテレビ番組を見ているときでさえ、日常の表現や便利な単語を覚えることができたりします。

You can use 無意識に even in case "sometimes even involuntarily" modifies "learn".
テレビ番組を見ることで、日常の表現や便利な単語を無意識に覚えることができたりします。

By the way, "in this way"(このように) didn't seem to fit this case for me. I think "in this way" is used for the following context.
 ...(examples)... In this way, ...(summary)...

In your case, you stated your opinion and then gave examples. So how about 例えば(for example)?
Of course, you can also use "実際(に)"(in fact/actually), that was yesterday's topic


----------



## 810senior

Just off the top of my head, it might be even better to translate the_ in this way_ into そうすることで(lit. by doing so) in order to improve the sentence.

一番効果的な日本語のリスニング方法はテレビ番組を見ることだと思います。
*そうすることで*、時おり思いがけなく、テレビ番組を通して、日常生活の表現や便利な単語などを覚えることができたりします。


----------



## karlalou

stella1192 said:


> "I think that the most efficient way (that has an impact on me) of listening to Japanese language is by watching TV programmes.
> In this way, sometimes even involuntarily, by watching TV programme you can learn things like everyday expressions and useful vocabulary"
> 一番効果的な日本を聞く仕方はテレビ番組を通してだと思います。
> このように、時々思わずさえ (I know this is wrong)、テレビ番組を見る通して日常生活の表現を覚えたり便利な単語を取ったりできます。


We also often say 効果的に聞く方法. No problem to say テレビ番組を通してだと思います.

I would like to give you some more common expressions:
一番効果的*に*日本*語*を聞く方法はテレビ番組を通してだと思います。何気なく (involuntarily) テレビ番組を見ているだけでも、ふと（=思いがけず）日常生活の表現を覚えたり、便利な単語を拾（ひろ）ったり (=pick) できます。

効果的に is an adverb and modifies 聞く: 効果的に聞く, 効果的に学ぶ, 効果的に稼ぐ, etc.
効果的な is an adjective and modifies 方法: 効果的な方法, 効果的な仕方, 効果的な運動, etc.
効果的な日本語の聞き方 also works. Here, 効果的な modifies 聞き方. Since 聞き方 is a noun, it should be 日本語の rather than 日本語を.

仕方 seems not to work very well here.. and this is purely customary, I guess.


----------



## stella1192

kamot said:


> By the way, "in this way"(このように) didn't seem to fit this case for me. I think "in this way" is used for the following context.
> ...(examples)... In this way, ...(summary)...
> 
> In your case, you stated your opinion and then gave examples. So how about 例えば(for example)?
> Of course, you can also use "実際(に)"(in fact/actually), that was yesterday's topic



oohh I see now... Then I've been using このように all wrong... thank you once again!


810senior said:


> Just off the top of my head, it might be even better to translate the_ in this way_ into そうすることで(lit. by doing so) in order to improve the sentence


I think I'll use that!


karlalou said:


> 効果的に is an adverb and modifies 聞く: 効果的に聞く, 効果的に学ぶ, 効果的に稼ぐ, etc.
> 効果的な is an adjective and modifies 方法: 効果的な方法, 効果的な仕方, 効果的な運動, etc.
> 効果的な日本語の聞き方 also works. Here, 効果的な modifies 聞き方. Since 聞き方 is a noun, it should be 日本語の rather than 日本語を.


I'm not sure I understand the difference between all your examples... 
Does it mean that depending on the use you do of 効果的 in can refer to different part of the sentence?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

stella1192 said:


> New day new questions... Today I want to say
> "I think that the most efficient way (that has an impact on me) of listening to Japanese language is by watching TV programmes.
> In this way, *sometimes even involuntarily,* by watching TV programme you can learn things like everyday expressions and useful vocabulary"
> 一番効果的な日本を聞く仕方はテレビ番組を通してだと思います。
> このように、*時々思わずさえ (I know this is wrong)、*テレビ番組を見る通して日常生活の表現を覚えたり便利な単語を取ったりできます。
> 
> How are they?


I would like to comment for the blue part.

I wonder
「時には無意識のうちに、」　
「時には気付かないうちに、」　
「時には自分で意識すらしない間に（自然と）」
「時にはひとりでに/勝手に」
might be better.

「思いがけなく」 seems *"unexpectedly"* to me.
"Involuntarily" and "unexpectedly" may mean more or less the same thing, but they are a little different to me.

edit) 「何気なく~~、ふと～～」 is fine too!


----------



## stella1192

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「思いがけなく」 seems *"unexpectedly"* to me.
> "Involuntarily" and "unexpectedly" may mean more or less the same thing, but they are a little different to me.


that's true, that's true... thank you SoLaTiDoberman!


----------



## kamot

stella1192 said:


> Does it mean that depending on the use you do of 効果的 in can refer to different part of the sentence?


Simply put;
効果的*に*日本語を聞く方法
効果的*な*日本語を聞く方法
Adverb(効果的に) modifies verb(聞く), and adjective(効果的な) modifies noun(方法).
Both could make sense for me, though the latter become more natural by changing the word order; 日本語を聞く効果的*な*方法


----------



## karlalou

Ah, just like kamot already explained to you.

You've been doing no problem that I thought you know about these, but I added those because I've changed your 効果的な to 効果的に. It's just *-な* is an *adjective*, and *-に* is an *adverb* (well, maybe there's some exception.. I can't cover everything).


----------



## stella1192

Ohhh I see guys, thank you!


----------

